
Ask HN: Any recent alternative to “”http the definitive guide“ - soulbadguy
Looking a good book which provide an in-depth overview of http. &quot;http the definitive guide&quot; seems to be getting old. And doesn&#x27;t cover HTTP2 and Oauth and openID authentications.
Any alternatives?
======
auganov
As obvious as it is, I want to remind everyone to just read through the
relevant RFCs as a primer before diving into more usecase'y or best practices
information.

------
eric_bullington
It's not quite as expansive as HTTP: The Definitive Guide, but I highly
recommend High Performance Browser Networking* by Ilya Grigorik. Very well-
written, with good coverage of not only HTTP, but only WebSockets and WebRTC.
I highly recommend it.

*High Performance Browser Networking: What every web developer should know about networking and web performance 1st Edition

------
gexos
The book is outdated but still has a tone of useful information ant it fully
covers HTTP 1.1, which is still the most up-to-date version of HTTP protocol.
According to W3Techs only 1.2% of all websites support HTTP/2 (August 2015).

